# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Laseren van ogen

## ikke64

Hoi Mensen,

Wie heeft er ervaring met het laseren van ogen.
Ik denk er over om dit te laten doen. Maar ben benieuwd naar ervaringen en de resultaten. Het is niet zo dat mijn ogen erg slecht zijn, maar ik heb een heel grote cilinder en ik vraag me af of ook daar goede resutaten mee gehaald worden.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Ikke,

Ik heb zelf geen ervaring met ooglaserbehandelingen, dus heb ik even een artikel geplaatst http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...ed=1#post35635

Op www.ooglasertrefpunt.nl staan verhalen van mensen en er is een forum en op www.meekijken.nl (van Visionclinics) staat een documentaire over ooglaserbehandelingen, misschien dat je daar wat aan hebt?

Heel veel succes met een voor jou goede beslissing maken!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Luuss,

Yep, die site heb ik ook al gevonden maar het komt mij over als een soort reclame site.
Ik heb alleen die reviews van 2009 gelezen. Maar er staan helemaal geen slechte ervaringen op. En die moeten er toch ook zijn. Ik heb gisteren toevallig hier en daar wat folders opgevraagt. Misschien dat daar wat over de risico's in staat.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Ikke,

Goed dat je folders hebt aangevraagd en je eigen research doet  :Smile: 

Negatieve reactie's/vervelende ervaringen; 
* http://forum.www.trosradar.nl/viewtopic.php?t=39731 er schijnt een hele uitzending te zijn geweest over ooglaserbehandelingen, maar kon deze op de website niet terugvinden helaas...
* Op http://forum.ooglaservergelijking.nl/ staan ervaringen met ooglaseren oa negatieve zoals op http://forum.ooglaservergelijking.nl/about1174.html, http://forum.ooglaservergelijking.nl/about906.html
Misschien dat je die kan doorlezen, kijken of je er wat aan hebt?
Veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

